# Bedienungsanleitung Braun 370 BVC



## Werner_O (11. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

suche eine Bedienungsanleitung zum Blitzgerät Braun 370 BVC, da ich den nach mehrjährigem Nichtgebrauch nicht mehr peile, ihn aber gerne an meiner 'neuen' Minolta XE-1 verwenden möchte ;-)

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Quelle oder könnte mir den in Kurzform erklären (vor allem die möglichen Arbeitsblenden beim Automatikblitzen sowie das Ablesen der Meterskala vom jeweiligen Automatikblitzbereich?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße aus Köln
Werner


----------



## Stereo-Foto Robert (21. Januar 2004)

*Braun 370 BVC*

Hallo Werner,

ich besitze ein Braun 370 BVC mit Bedienungsanleitung. Bei Fragen wende dich gerne an mich.

Gruß aus Köln,
Robert


----------



## herrgismo (28. April 2004)

*Anleitung Blitz*

Hi,

Habe ein Revuetron c40s welches baugleich sein sollte. Habe also generelles Interesse an der Anleitung. Bitte melde dich mal!

Gruss Gissi


----------



## naughtymike (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls einen Braun 370 BVC, quasi von meinem Vater geerbt, und würde mich auch für die Bedienungsanleitung interessieren, gibt's da eine Möglichkeit? Freu mich auf Deine Antwort,
Grüße
Michi


----------



## Frankg (12. Mai 2004)

*Braun 370 BVC*

Genau das Blitzgerät habe ich leider auch ohne Bedienungsanleitung. Daher verwende ich das Gerät nur im manuellen Modus. Ich denke aber gerade der Computermodus und die VarioPower unterscheiden das Gerät von anderen. Ich wäre also ebenfalls sehr an einer Anleitung interessiert. Bei Braun selbst war ich leider nicht erfolgreich. Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Schöne Grüße

Frankg


----------



## Themax (31. Mai 2004)

*Re: Braun 370 BVC*



> _Original geschrieben von Stereo-Foto Robert _
> *Hallo Werner,
> 
> ich besitze ein Braun 370 BVC mit Bedienungsanleitung. Bei Fragen wende dich gerne an mich.
> ...



Guten Tag Robert,
Ich habe ebenfalls ein solches Revue-Blitzgerät, ebenfalls ohne Bedienungsanleitung.
Besteht evtl. eine Möglichkeit, dass Du Deine Anleitung kopieren könntest und gegen eine Aufwandsgebühr den vielen Interessenten in diesem Forum zur Verfügung stellen könntest?  Oder kannst Du diese Anleitung irgendwo in's Netz stellen?
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen, endlich eine Anleitung zu bekommen.

Herzlichen Gruss vom Bodensee
Max


----------



## Stereo-Foto Robert (19. März 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt gibt es endlich eine PDF-Datei der Bedienungsanleitung des Blitzgeräts Braun 370 BVC/410 VC. Download hier (ca. 6,5 MB):

http://www.chor-arrangements.de/370BVC/370BVC.pdf

Gruß,
Robert


----------

